#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  3G in Laos

## skyywalker

Has any one tried to use Thai 3G in Vientiane? Also, has anyone used Laos 3G while there? How was the speed and reliability?

----------


## nostromo

> Has any one tried to use Thai 3G in Vientiane? Also, has anyone used Laos 3G while there? How was the speed and reliability?


Thai 3G no. On the river and beyond there is Thai signal and GPRS and EDGE. Not so much into the city. 
Lao 3G sim card is one I think you should get. In short you will be able, near the riverfront, to do usual things with Thai sim, but not beyond, where / and if you want 3g shop (you can find mobile shops around) for one with best plan for your needs. Or I would recommend you check the internet for the latest and you might find some useful info that will save you time like code for activating internet / 3g, and enabling intl roaming

----------


## Phuketrichard

Unitel - The best operator in Laos

5,000 kip/day, sounds like a good deal

----------


## Bettyboo

What happened to the rumours of Laos 4G?

----------


## nostromo

Actually found this saved in my telephone - SIM I am using there 
Beeline. 2500kip 1 day send D1 to 234,1 week 10000 send W1 to 234

----------


## skyywalker

> Originally Posted by skyywalker
> 
> 
> Has any one tried to use Thai 3G in Vientiane? Also, has anyone used Laos 3G while there? How was the speed and reliability?
> 
> 
> Thai 3G no. On the river and beyond there is Thai signal and GPRS and EDGE. Not so much into the city. 
> Lao 3G sim card is one I think you should get. In short you will be able, near the riverfront, to do usual things with Thai sim, but not beyond, where / and if you want 3g shop (you can find mobile shops around) for one with best plan for your needs. Or I would recommend you check the internet for the latest and you might find some useful info that will save you time like code for activating internet / 3g, and enabling intl roaming


Thank you.

----------

